# Medical extension to ita?



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Back again after two months of watching my diet and have just completed our medicals to find my 6 year old has a faint heart murmur! Doc said it should be find but need a letter from paediatrician to confirm. The problem is I only have 2 weeks to submit!!! Has anyone got an extension for submitting ita??? If anyone can help it would be appreciated x


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

mmistry said:


> Back again after two months of watching my diet and have just completed our medicals to find my 6 year old has a faint heart murmur! Doc said it should be find but need a letter from paediatrician to confirm. The problem is I only have 2 weeks to submit!!! Has anyone got an extension for submitting ita??? If anyone can help it would be appreciated x


Honesty is always the best policy on this, I think. I would contact them ASAP and ask what they want you to do; wait before submitting all paperwork, or submit current paperwork and send letter ASAP?? They are usually VERY helpful and understanding, and are likely (I stress "likely" so as you clarify it with them) to say submit everything as it is, but then send on the letter by courier as soon as you receive it.

Good luck!!


----------



## nzimmig (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi ,

Yes jenswaters is right, what ever the branch assigned to you. Write them email about the issue they will defiantly help you out.

In my case, i have submitted my medicals they are confidential and not seen. After a month my VO said to repeat some test which i did and submit again.


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

After a few months of going back and forth I have just had my interview with the co, so now we will have to wait and see!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mmistry said:


> After a few months of going back and forth I have just had my interview with the co, so now we will have to wait and see!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Well he did say it is not declined so that is a plus!


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got news that we got our residency application approved yippeeeeeeee ))))) thanks for everyone's help on the forum xxx


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

mmistry said:


> Just got news that we got our residency application approved yippeeeeeeee ))))) thanks for everyone's help on the forum xxx


FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! And now the work really begins


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi mmistry, when did you put in your residency application and which branch is dealing with it and also do you have a job offer. Sorry for all questions we put our ITA in end of oct to london branch with no job offer and was wondering how long it's going to take to know if were successful or not. 
Cheers
Ali x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mmistry said:


> Just got news that we got our residency application approved yippeeeeeeee ))))) thanks for everyone's help on the forum xxx


Hurrah! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Amt70 said:


> Hi mmistry, when did you put in your residency application and which branch is dealing with it and also do you have a job offer. Sorry for all questions we put our ITA in end of oct to london branch with no job offer and was wondering how long it's going to take to know if were successful or not.
> Cheers
> Ali x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi the London branch was dealing with it, we submitted ITA at the end of August, had a few issues with medicals then got phone interview last Wednesday and decision yesterday. I don't have a job offer but I'm looking hard!


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am so pleased for you well done!!! What line of work are you looking for?? And do you know where you want to work?? 
Again well done. How long did you wait for a case officer to be assigned to your case? 
X

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi we got a co pretty quickly in weeks from what I remember! Looking fir teaching jobs in Auckland. what about you?


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

We put out ITA in end October, London branch are saying unto 4 months for CO then 1-3 months for decision. I'm a nurse, got registered in nz etc, sold our house!! Was hoping to be in nz by jan  doubt it now. Good luck job hunting have you tried kiwijobs?? Good website for variety of jobs!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks I will check it now! Good luck x


----------

